# Climb-on-able barn roof ideas



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

My brother and I are building a little "house" for the goats and chickens. Its roof is pretty low. I want the goats to be able to climb up there as much as they want, but can't think of a roofing material that will look good and last a long time. Any ideas?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I know several people that just use the rolled roofing, that way it protects the roof and it good on the hoofs.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

OK! That's what my brother was saying, and he is almost always right, but I wanted to get ideas from some "goat people."


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Use the rolled roofing over the shingels. They tear up the shingels.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

OK. :thumb: Thank you!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

What do you mean by "rolled" roofing?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

http://www.lowes.com/pd_10290-711-43010 ... facetInfo=

This is what I'm picturing.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

oooooooooooooooohhhhh ok. I get it now! :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Yes I find that is good but must be tacked down well or they can rip it. 
I have also used regular shingles but if they overhang the roof or are loose same issue they can rip them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the rolled roof..... works great........ :greengrin:


----------

